# [Maths HELP!] Factorising...



## Agjsdfd (May 31, 2008)

Hey guys,
got my calculator paper maths on monday.. anywayz.

I swear I knew how to factorise. Have been doing circular geomatry, pythagoras theorm and quadratic equation the whole day.. and now I totally forgot how to factorise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Factorise(completely) this please:

2p² - 4pq

Some tips and examples would be helpful.
I dont mind hard examples aswell.
Gotta learn it....


----------



## Agjsdfd (May 31, 2008)

Am getting serious headache now...
Seeing the examples in the book looks quite simple, and am expanding them,  works fine when I expand.. but cant even solve "2p² - 4pq"..


----------



## NightKry (May 31, 2008)

I THINK this is right...


2p² - 4pq

=(2p)(p-2q)


----------



## augustot1 (May 31, 2008)

do this 
2p² - 4pq
p(2p-4q)
=(2p)(p-2q)


----------



## Agjsdfd (May 31, 2008)

BOAH!
It looks right.
More examples and explanations please.


----------



## Issac (May 31, 2008)

wouldn't that be 2p * (p-2q) ?

I don't know what you're supposed to factorise?

EDIT:

oups.. i was slow ^^ haha.. oh well.

what you gotta do: look for what you can remove in BOTH terms!

in this case where you got "2pp - 4pq" you have p in both places => p* (2p - 4q)  p*(2p - 2*2q) => p2 (p-2q) right? are you following?

it's like: (ABCD + ABDF + ADFE)
what is in all of the above? 
A is => A(BCD + BDF + DFE)
D is => AD(BC + BF + FE) 

Not the best example perhaps... but do you follow?

AX + BY + CZ ? Cant do shit, unless A B and C are numbers...  for example: 3X + 24Y + 543Z... what can you do? well everything is dividable with 3! => 3* (X + 8 Y + 181 Z).... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope this clarifies it a bit!


----------



## NightKry (Jun 1, 2008)

there are only two ways to do a factoring equation (i think)

one is follow this rule and do it backwards:

(a+b)(a+b)= a² +2ab+b² 
That's FOIL...

and the second way (which was your question) was to take out the like terms..
2p² - 4pq
the like terms would be 2, and p in each "term" (term= a constant and veriable.. i think)
so if you / both terms by 2p, you'd end up wi (p-2q)...
then you turn it back into the original equation, you'd have to times it back in hence the (2p)(p-2q)


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

NightKry said:
			
		

> there are only two ways to do a factoring equation (i think)
> 
> one is follow this rule and do it backwards:
> 
> ...


GOT IT!
I made a mistake with the like term of 2p². As we have -4pq, so that would mean I have p-2q left. so 2p(p-2q)

Makes sense!
Thanks...


----------



## NightKry (Jun 1, 2008)

You're welcome! What grade are you in btw?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

NightKry said:
			
		

> You're welcome! What grade are you in btw?


11th.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 1, 2008)

...right...I was going to add my own little rant but NightKry's explanation suffices. Also, as far as I know, the FOIL method is used for a different kind of factorization problem...>_>


----------



## NightKry (Jun 1, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> NightKry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh okay. I was wondering why i couldn't remember anything like quadratic equations.. *Whew* I've yet to learn it.


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

of course people can have trouble with these equations! it's nothing strange at all!
I for one STARTED to learn math in the 7th grade, since my teachers sucked before that... it's a shame.. eitherway: I'm studying at a university now, ending the second year on thursday, and it's a technology programme = math, programming, and more.
Now it hasn't been an easy way to get here, but I'm struggling the best I can with math, and i fully understand if something isn't clear to some!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, got another question, which am not sure about.

*) AT is a tangent at T to a circle, centre O.

OT = x cm, AT = (x+5) cm , OA = (x +8) cm.






a) show that x² - 6x -39 = 0

b) Solve the quation x² - 6x -39 = 0 to find the radius of the circle.

3 sig. fig. answer.

I did solve this type of questions in the class, but we had Rectangler shapes or Quadratical shapes. This is an exam style question. My process is right, but still not sure what I am suppose to do by the way...

By the way, this question belongs to chapter "Quadratic Equations"


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

haven't you heard about that formula for solving quadratic equations?
x = a/2+/- sqrt((a/2)^2 + (b/2)^2) 
or SOMETHING like that... i don't know it by heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's the answer to the b) question at last... or you could use this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(And that form requires that it is x² - 6x -39 = 0


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

I knw all methods of solving quadratic equation.
But am not sure what the question is really asking me..

1st method is factorising.
2nd is Completing the square => x²+px+q = (x + half of P)² - (half of p)² + q
3rd is the big quadratic formula(which I dont remember by head, as we are given that formula in the exam)


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 1, 2008)

X= (b +/- sqrt(b^2 - 4ac))/2a


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jun 1, 2008)

Is that a right triangle? If not, I can't think of how you would solve it...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

@Xcalibur
I knw, thats the big quadratic thingy, which I dont need to know at the moment.

@Hyperlisk_
The shape is not drawn accurately.

I defenitely need to make sure, that I understand how to solve this type of question. As their werent any of these questions in the non-calculator paper.
So they will ask on calculator paper with "non" sard answer.


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

All it want's is for you to get x... it's actually quite easy...
now for the a)

pythagoras theorem or whatever the name is in english= X^2 + Y^2 = Z^2
where X= OT, Y = AT. Z = OA.

this is: x² + (x² + 10x + 25) = (x² + 16x + 64)
now move the right side over to the left by subtraction:
x² + (x² + 10x + 25) - (x² + 16x + 64) = 0
and solve it => x² - 6x - 39 = 0

b)

using the formula above:
(x - 3)² - (-3² + 39) = 0 

(x - 3)² = -3² + 39 
 (sqrt() = square root of...)
x - 3 = sqrt(-3² + 39)

x - 3 = (+ or -) sqrt(9 + 39)

x = (+ or -)sqrt( 30 ) +3

and this gives the answer  X = sqrt( 48 ) +3 (+ and not - since a radius can't be negative..) 
(And maybe you can round sqrt(48) to 7.... since sqrt (49) is 7... i dont know... and that'd give the radius x = 10.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




though it seems weird.. someone has to confirm this


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

EDIT: Doublepost due to server downtime? remove ktxbye


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jun 1, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> All it want's is for you to get x... it's actually quite easy...
> now for the a)
> 
> pythagoras theorem or whatever the name is in english= X^2 + Y^2 = Z^2
> ...


Assuming it's a right triangle


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since it's a radius and a tangent... a tangent is .."planar?" to the curve.. and the radius is straight out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so it's a right triangle!

side note: it's a shame threads like these appear in the testing area, since I'm kinda active in these, but still has a relatively low post count compared to many newcomers...


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Jun 1, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't make it a right triangle... Right triangles have a single 90 degree angle. Just because the radius touches the tangent line doesn't make it have a 90 degree angle XD


----------



## Dylaan (Jun 1, 2008)

Ugh, we've got our Maths paper on Thursday and I need to know the same sorts of stuff... Factorising is a bitch, I'm pretty right with everything else though.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

COOL Issac.

The "b)" part completely makes sense.

Need to do another question to understand "a)" part.
Thanks

@Hyperlisk_
This question also involves circle geometry. Which I didnt realize until Issac solved it...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, got it.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Ok another question, as I see Issac used it in the last question.
> 
> What do you do when you have:
> 
> ...


I haven't read the rest of the thread but the bolded part is wrong.
If you have (x+8)², you just do (x+8)(x+8)
Which is x²+16x+64


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Roflmao,
thats why. yep thats it. It finally mathches the answer.
Thanks. I get it now.
Always make mistake with square of brackets, since 8th grade...
edit:
No need to continue with quadratic equations. Way of solving any question is very easy.
Just wasnt sure about the tangent line, which makes the angle 90°, and clearly a very easy thing to solve. As its rightangled triangle.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 1, 2008)

If you're a visual person, you should get into the habit of doing this for a while:




Add the terms and it equals x²+16x+64


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

LoL. Cool.
But I usually learn by heart. Also formulas in other subjects, I just learn by heart.

Eg. V = IR  , R = V/I , I = V/R
or
F = MA, A = F/M, M = F/A

Theres that triangle method, which everyone uses. Looks easy when other people do it, than when I try it, get mostly wrong.
So visual doesnt really work for me..


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

Hyperlisk_ said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am well aware of that.
and I made an image since I'm not good explaining in english.






There, an tangent is always *supposed* to look like that, and T is in the middle of that line. and the radius goes to T, thus making it a 90 degree angle.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Yep thats true.
Usually we learn it in year 10, circle geomatry, right after the angle chapter(alternate angles, parallel angles etc...)


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ yeah, I do remember some of that old stuff haha... we use it a lot in the university studies as well


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

LoL.
Got another question, its about averages using frequency.

Median is = 1/2 (n + 1).

But my teacher told something about not using the "+1" when finding it using graphs.

Same goes for lower quartile and upper quartile.

1/4(n+1)
3/4(n+1)

So when do we use the "+1"

Is it wrong when we dont use +1?
As I remember doing some past papers with my teacher not using the +1.

Btw,
whats the difference between:

-2²
and
(-2)²

as the calculator gives -2² = -4
and
(-2)² = 4


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

Well yes.. I think it's because you see the median in graphs, while you don't do it with numbers when frequency is in the picture. (since 0 is a frequency as well you have to take it into consideration... i MSPainted a picture again ^^):






EDIT:

that question is really simple actually... you'll slap your forhead i believe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-2²

the sqare is on the 2 alone, not the minus sign... so it's the same as -(2)² = - (2*2) = -4

(-2)² 

the sqare is on both the 2 and minus sign... (-2)² = -2 * -2 = --4 = 4 
(minus times minus is plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## rhyguy (Jun 1, 2008)

-2² shouldnt equal -4

when you multiply/divide a negative by a negative number it should be positive

I think you calculator reads -2² as 0-2²


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

rhyguy said:
			
		

> -2² shouldnt equal -4
> 
> when you multiply/divide a negative by a negative number it should be positive
> 
> I think you calculator reads -2² as 0-2²



Calculators often do that... equal -2² with -4 becuase it thinks you mean "you have something MINUS  2²" which is something - 4 
so with calculators ALWAYS use parantheses on the right places


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Alright cool.
Nicely explained. Thanks.

I had some questions about y = mx+c, but figured out myself.
But just need to make sure I am right.

So:
gradient of a line is = Difference in Y axis/Difference in X axis.

is that correct?


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

If you mean the slope.. yes!

We've been talking about other forms of gradients in some university classes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I doubt you mean those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but yeah, you're right!

EDIT:

This is what we've done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gradient


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for the confirmation.
In the book, there are only piss easy examples. And than, they ask you tough question straight away, and the review exam style questions looks chinese, without enough explanations from the teacher...(and I am not very concentrated during the class...)


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 1, 2008)

aahh. hard life
i have maths(unit 4 calculator) gcse exams on monday too.
already done maths unit 4 non-calculator paper some weeks ago but im not confident that i did gud, missed some easy question which i knew but when i saw the questions my brain went blind. XD
on monday is gonna be hard... i can already see myself sitting in the exam hall and looking around and scratching my head. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








gud luck to u on monday  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s
when u answer a question dont forget to show the workings out and the formula even if is a calculator paper


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Hehe thx. good luck to you too. Btw, the non-calculator paper was on 19th may, right? The exam was really easy, but I made loads of silly mistakes. And the thing is, I only make mistakes on the 3,4,5,6 mark questions... worth a lot!


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 1, 2008)

lol,yeah it was on 19th of may.
which school do you go to?


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 1, 2008)

yup, i've got my maths calculator paper tomorrow too. hurray for the uk gcse season! only 8 days of school left ever for me, bring on college 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the best ways of revising i have found have been, believe it or not, youtube (search something like "gcse maths x" where x is the maths subject you want to revise) and working on past papers. go to your exam board's website and download some papers and the answers!


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

Yep for maths doing pastpapers is definatly the best way to revise. By doing 2 a day or something you'll know everything you need to for that module.

And GCSEs pshh they're simple, no need for any revision for those, just wait until you hit A2 Maths


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 1, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Yep for maths doing pastpapers is definatly the best way to revise. By doing 2 a day or something you'll know everything you need to for that module.
> 
> And GCSEs pshh they're simple, no need for any revision for those, just wait until you hit A2 Maths



a2 maths? no thank you! i can't wait to be done with the maths exam tomorrow... maths will be over FOREVER!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Well, I kinda was in long term vacation when i supposed to go to year 9. hehe.

So now I dont go to school, I go to college doing English, Maths, Biology, Chemistry, Physics GCSE. And German AS.

Will do Science AS, and German A2 next year.

No way I can fail GCSE, worse should be a B grade, and a C grade in English, as I fucked up the courseworks...

My last exam is on 20th June(Physics Unit 1).


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Awright, everything was going pretty smooth and got stuck again...

*) Rationalise in the form of " a + b ?c " where a , b, and c are integers.

2 + ?2 / ?2

I dont know how to get the answer in  that " a + b ?c " form.
I can rationalise it and got 2 + 2 / 2 at the end.. no surd was left...


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

I think you got the question wrong. 
√2 / √2 is 1, so 2+ √2 / √2= 3


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

The question is "*) Rationalise the denominators in the form of " a + b √c " where a , b, and c are integers."

and part "A" of the question is :

a) 2 + √2 over √2

so basically telling me to rationalise" 2 + √2 over √2 "


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

Are you sure? >_>
√2 over √2 is 1, anything divided by itself is 1.

√2 over √2 is already rational.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

I am sure.

Will write the whole thing again:

5) Rationalise the denominators and give your answers in the form of a+b√c where a, b and c are intergers.

and part a is)

2 + √2 over √2

Thats what is confusing me.
and thats why I get 2 as answer at the end and not in the form it wants me to do.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

Seriously there must be a typo on the question or you're reading it wrong..
Put it into a calculator, √2 over √2 will give you 1.

Normally on those questions the the denominator is a surd and you multiply the fraction by it to get it on top.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

LoL, I am not blind.
the page before their were examples like this: 

2 over √3

so we muplty by √3 over √3 and that gives us 2√3 over 3.
Pretty straight forward. And than they jump into questions like I have mentiond above...

And yes, I understand what you are saying, thats what is confusing me aswell.

I have found a loads of mistakes in my book today, maybe thats one of the mistakes aswell...


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

OOOH

is it (2+ √2) / √2?

√2*(2+ √2) / √2*√2

(2√2 + 2) / 2 

√2 + 1



the answer is 1 + √2

EDIT: fixd


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I think Issacs got it


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

2 + √2 over √2

so we multiply: 2 + √2 over √2 by √2 over √2

that gives us: 2+2 over 2..
edit: no thats wrong. Lemme do it again. hehe.

2 + √2 over √2

so we multiply it by √2 over √2

(2 + √2 over 2) x √2 over √2

which gives us

2 √2+2 over 2

still not in the form I want it...


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> 2 + ?2 over ?2
> 
> so we multiply: 2 + ?2 over ?2 by ?2 over ?2
> 
> that gives us: 2+2 over 2..



no...

2 + ?2 multiplied with ?2 =>     2?2 + 2
and in the denomenator you have 2

which renders it to be ?2 + 1


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok so is it 2√2+1?

That matches the form I want it.. lol


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

yes, but do you understand?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes I do.
If you put it in brackets you have to multiply each number. Than you get:

2√2+2 over 2

2 and 2 cancels down.

2√2+1

is my understanding right?


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

And the 2√2 goes down to √2. You divide everything on top.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

But the question wants me to write it in the form of " a√b+c "


----------



## moozxy (Jun 1, 2008)

a=1


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

yes exactly... divide ALL terms!

and moozxy is right too: a=1 is valid and you don't write ones when they are multiplied with something


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

LoL yah.
so its XXXXXX

excellento.

I think its correct.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 1, 2008)

something magical just happened...
I understood what happened... wow


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Thats anozer question:
By the way, I remember something about reciprocal.
So reciprocal of 2 is 1 over 2?

Am I correct?


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> LoL yah.
> so its 1+2?2
> 
> excellento.
> ...


Indeed you are


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

But thats "√2 + 1"
not the form of my answer..

anywayz, never mind that question. Its confusing me. I already had 2 question on that chapter in the non-calc. So less chance of getting harder question + the exam is 2pm tmorrow, am goin to college in the morning to revise with my mates.


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

hey it doesn't differ from the form you are looking for.

a + b√c

well a = 1, b = 1... there you go

1 + 1*√2

it doesn't differ!


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 1, 2008)

1 + 1√2 

a= 1
b=1
c=√2


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL,
yah. I needed to think a bit sharper.. hope my head will be with me in the exam tomorrow. lol.


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

kamui... don't study any more
it has negative effect this late / soon before a test... 

relax and let the things you now know sink deep into your knowledge base!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

I got Insomnia mate.
Usually trying to find a way to sleep, but today I dont think so...
My brain is totally turned on now, am not feeling tired..


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

aye man... insomnia probably doesn't have anything to do with it... the study thing I mean..
too soon before a test, your brain can't take in the information, and store it correctly, the most probably thing that will happen is: You read more, that destroys some things you actually know, and in the end you know less.... it's basicly that way... for most people! I won't say it will happen to you, but to be on the safe side, i'd calm down a bit and atleast try to get some rest.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jun 1, 2008)

yeah, i know how you feel, I think I'm an insomniac too.

Bleh, I'm supposed to be doing math now, too... 
mathematical induction crap, I hate it cause you have to prove formulas and write like half a page per question.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 1, 2008)

Hehe awright.

Thanx for the help everyone, special thanks to Issac for the help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No more questions!


----------



## Issac (Jun 1, 2008)

wiithepeople said:
			
		

> yeah, i know how you feel, I think I'm an insomniac too.
> 
> Bleh, I'm supposed to be doing math now, too...
> mathematical induction crap, I hate it cause you have to prove formulas and write like half a page per question.



Hehe... This saturday I wrote an exam test in 3-D Computer Graphics... 6 questions... i handed in 12 pages... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4 hours... it was not nice! not at all! (it was the same questions as a previous test but much much harder... AND less points per question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it sucked big time)

@kamui:

No problems man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm happy to help... I'm the helpful one here


----------



## wiithepeople (Jun 1, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> wiithepeople said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I hate those kinds of essay math tests, especially when you write a ton and then find out that the "correct" answer is like a fifth of the writing you wrote, cause they use a method that is not better but much easier and faster.

lol run-on sentence ^^ I'm not good at grammar.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 1, 2008)

Quick question i have a scientific calculator btw.
How do i work out a percentage of something (e.g 18% of £236) using my calculator?

Thanks


----------



## wiithepeople (Jun 1, 2008)

0.18 * 236. Just convert fraction to decimal.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

I cant believe i didnt know that. I Hope i remember everything for the exam
Thanks Wiithepeople


----------



## vivienne (Jun 2, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Ok, got another question, which am not sure about.
> 
> *) AT is a tangent at T to a circle, centre O.
> 
> ...



(X+5)²+X²=(x+8)²

==> x² - 6x -39 = 0

It is a little hard to solve the quation, because it is not integer.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

ALRITE!

The exam was quite easy!
Factorising and expanding questions took me less than 2 minutes. Total mark was 9 of factorising and expanding, and got all correct.

I didnt revise frequency polygon and frequency density stuff, as I was the only one who got it correct in the mock.. and now still I made mistake on frequency density question...
And had no time to finish a triangle question. Am good at it, thats why I left it to do at the end than had no time...

Anywayz, worse should be a B.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats.
I had a maths paper today aswell. 
I raped it


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 2, 2008)

mine was pretty alright i thought, couldn't answer the A* question though (but we'd never done it in class).


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Yah do you mean that last question with: "a" and "k"?

And we had to find the values?

All my mates just guesd, same as me. LOL.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

Im suprised the exam was actually not that bad. But im not going to say anything until i get the results 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now for english.....


----------



## ShadowXP (Jun 2, 2008)

Kamui said:
			
		

> Yah do you mean that last question with: "a" and "k"?
> 
> And we had to find the values?
> 
> All my mates just guesd, same as me. LOL.



yeah, what the hell was that about


----------



## Issac (Jun 2, 2008)

hmm, what was that question? Just curious!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

As far as I know, that question involves the chapter "Transformations of function".
The examples in the book are quite easy.. but than they ask you something like that..

You need loads of practise to be able to do questions like that.
Anywayz its over so chill and concentrate on english exam tomorrow(if you have it tomorrow).


----------



## moozxy (Jun 2, 2008)

Biology for me tomorrow...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Biology for me tomorrow...


Hehe good luck.
I had my biology, which everyone found pretty horrible. The marking scheme will go very down, so thinks everyone.

Have chemistry on thursday. Hardest thing is tritration and making salt. But I finished my revision quite long ago, so I will just practise a few titration calculation and electrolysis.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 2, 2008)

I haaaaaaateeeeeeee chemistry.. I suck at it..

Goood luck everybody~


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> hmm, what was that question? Just curious!


All I know is that it involves "Transformations of function". There was quite a load of information in the question so cant really remember all the values.

but there was a question about quadratic equation. Got it right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Plus had to prove that that those values in the form of fraction can be written in the form of: ax²+bx+c = 0.

Was quite straight forware as I had good practise with it yesterday.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

I found the maths today fairly easy, except the last question.   :/    And I have English and History tomorra!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Hehe, you shudnt be worried about english! Quite simple.
But I shud.. as I fucked up the courseworks.. so have to get close to the maximum mark in the exam. 
Anywayz.. dont really know what to revise for english. Just going through the dictionary to pick up interesting words.. lol.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

For english arent you guys doing poems?
Cause i have to


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh yah I am.
But isnt tomorrow paper A?
Which is Media Text and Argue, Persuade, Advice.

I mess up with Argue, Persuade, Advice.
It mostly asks you things like, "write a magazine article aimed at teenegers bla blaa...."

What I do is, I do it kinda like advertisement... SO really have to be careful what I write.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, poems from different cultures i believe.  Joy.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   And Medicine Through The Ages for History, which im gonna fail on, i cant remember all the people and dates.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

Tommorows test for me is Poems for "Such a time as This" section.
My media papers on thursday
I freaking hate poems! Whtas the point on doing them


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Am really confused now.
In my notes it says Paper 1 is Media Text and etc.

So how comes you guys have Paper 2 first?

Whats the exam board? IS it AQA?


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

Heh, mines from different cultures.   I Think I should do okay on that.  But the history, im gonna fail.  Hard.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit : My friends lied to me.   I have media tomorra.   I get to save the fun poems for another day.   xP


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Mines is on different cultures aswell. Things like:

The Beggar
Vultures
Nothings Changed
Two Scavengers in a truck and two....
Not my Business
My Personal Revenge
etc.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

My exam board is Edexcel, yours must be different if your doing media first  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And i would hate to be doing history tommorow, imagine how much you will have to write!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Have some painkillers and redbull. That will stop your stimulation. LOL


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha, i'm well confused now.  But dont make a difference to me what one it is.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, there is lots to write for History.    :/   I went to extra revision in the half term, but i still cant remember any of the dates or people or anything.  Hopefully will come to me when i sit down.   :]


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Calafas, whats your exam board?
If its AQA, than you have Media Text tomorrow.
If its Edexcell, than you have Poetry tomorrow.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

I think im the only one doing poems tommorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which sucks cause media will be easier


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

It differs between AQA, Edexcel, *and* OCR, changes for each exam.   :/   But my English tomorra is AQA, whilst my History tomorra is OCR.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

I personally find poetry easier. As we had enough time and practise to go through the poems. Practise with comparism with unknown poems etc.

As said, I always make mistake with argue, persuade and advice. My writting skills arent good enough, and I cross the border, talking about things from different view.

But most hard sofar was the biology examz. Boah, everyone was pissed on unit 3. But the adult students found Unit 2 hard and not Unit 3. Which is something to concern, as I want the marking scheme to go down, lol.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow i found my Biology quite easy


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, my writing skills arent great either.  But I dont do chemistry for science, only Bio + Phys, cause i couldnt do year 7 chem in year 10, so I dropped it.  But I've had 1 bio exam, and I think it went okay...  hopefully


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

leonheart_a said:
			
		

> Wow i found my Biology quite easy


Which exam board?
And which units did you do? 
Did you do Unit 2 and Unit 3? or Only Unit 1?


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

For biology i had AQA but i dont remember which unit it was


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

I do seperate science, and its OCR.  I've only had 1 biology so far, and i found it fairly easy.


----------



## moozxy (Jun 2, 2008)

GO REVISE, SILLY PEOPLE

(I'm on my break 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

leonheart_a said:
			
		

> For biology i had AQA but i dont remember which unit it was


Well were their questions about enzymes and fungus?
Insulin, enzymes produced in the pancreas, enzymes prduced in the salivary gland, internal conditions etc.? => Unit 2
or
Fungus, Mycoprotein, Enzyme in digestion, use of bacterias to make yoghurt, beer and stuf.  etc.=> Unit 3

Menstrual Cycle, Stimulus, Hormones, Penicillin, Virus, Bacteria, Animals in Hot dry condtion, Animals in cold condtion etc. ==> Unit 1


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> GO REVISE, SILLY PEOPLE




Will revise later, i'm not in the mood to revise now.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it was unit 3


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh god.
Anywayz, that means I am dead.

I already messed up badly unit 1(my prediction grade was A* and got D).
Doing Unit 1 again, thats no problem, but no chance of doing Unit 2 and 3 except doing the whole GSCE again...

Ach, by the way, did you do higher or foundation?
As I doing Higher in all subjects.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

I did foundation for biology


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Yah makes sense.
I got 97.7% in the foundation mock. => pass mark needed was 60% to get into higher.
And 72% in the higher mock. => Pass mark needed was 40% to remain in higher.

Pff... am relieved, as I thought you did higher. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

Its cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyone got any good ideas on how to revise these damned poems?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 2, 2008)

leonheart_a said:
			
		

> Wow i found my Biology quite easy


Lucky ass, mine was as hard as fuck

(If youre talking about your final)


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

I gues you went through the poems with your class?

If you understand the poem, than theres nothing to revise.

Try to identify:
Imagery and what effect it has.
Adjectives => what effect again.

Enjambment, etc. and what does it do.

How the poem is written, and why you think its written like that.
Etc.


Basically you wont have time to explain all these points, but atleast try to follow this and you should be alrite


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow those points are actually really good, i just hate the fact that our board has given us a bunch of poems and said learn them all you'll only have about 3 of them in the exam


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

So did our exam board.

But we have a choice of "Section 1" poems and "Section 2" poems.

We coverd all the poems of section 1 and redone it over and over again. We didnt do Section 2 poems from the anthology, as we have the choice of comparing poems either from section 1 or section 2.
But I could go through section 2 poems, but those are much bigger and tougher LOL. So I will leave it.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

Is your exam board for english Edexcel?


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Nope AQA.

I have edexcel on Maths GCSE and German AS. The rest are AQA.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

Also for the poems, you could quickly go over what links them together (memories, certain feelings?) so if you get asked to compare 2 poems in the exam with the same theme or whatver, you dont have to think about it for ages.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> Also for the poems, you could quickly go over what links them together (memories, certain feelings?) so if you get asked to compare 2 poems in the exam with the same theme or whatver, you dont have to think about it for ages.


Yah, we did that circle thingy with all those poems, and found out the similar themes, or any link.

Our English teacher is really good(and sexy)


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

Ahh alright then.
Revising sure does suck =p


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha, yeah, I Dont know what to revise for media texts, so im not bothering, and history...well...will go over it a bit in bed later.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Its really easy in GCSE. But if you wanna get into a good uni, you better dont mess around in AS, and A2. 
AS German is so tough. Wanted to do french aswell, but I think German and English is more than enoguh.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm doing Maths, Physics, History and ICT for AS/A level     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Hard work.   :/


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Maths, Physics and ICT => quite good combination.
But why History? lol.

I will do(2008/2009):
AS:
Biology
Chemistry
Maths
Physics
A2:
German

than in 2009/2010

A2:
Biology
Chemistry
Physics

Than in A2 I will drop maths. That will count as:
4 and half A levels. 4 Complete and 1 half 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shudnt be hard if I spend less time online next year. LOL


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha, im gonna hafta be on less too.   :/    And 'cause I needed to do 4, and I fairly enjoy History, so figured I may aswell go for it.  (not to mention the history trips are fairly cool)


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

For A level im hopefully doing:
ICT
Art
Photography
Psychology

I just hope i get my 5 A*-C grades so i can get into sixth form


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha, you can get them easy.  You dont need specific grades for my Sixth Form, with the one exception of you have to have a B in Maths GCSE to be able to do maths...


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

ICT, Art, Photography => Good combi.
but why psychology? Involves hell a lotta english stuff. Do something easy.


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah thats the same for our maths to. Im so happy that i have no more maths...ever!
Well im off to bed now, gotta be awake for tommorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good luck you guys!


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 2, 2008)

Yah,
good luck guys.

(Cant believe that maths help topic turned into chatting. LOL)


----------



## Calafas (Jun 2, 2008)

Haha, yeah, i'm off too, need an early night and all, but will probably not be able to sleep and end up playing Speed Racer or something   XP


G'luck everyone with exams tomorra


----------



## Man18 (Jun 3, 2008)

If N = pq with p and q primes
then phi(N) = (p - 1)(q - 1)

phi(N) = (p - 1)(q - 1) = pq + 1 - (p + q)

A = N + 1 - [3/sqrt(2)] sqrt(N)
A = pq + 1 - [3/sqrt(2)] sqrt(pq)

phi(N) > A  p + q < [3/sqrt(2)] sqrt(pq)
 2p² + 4pq + 2q² < 9pq
 2p² - 5pq + 2q² < 0
 (2p - q)(p - 2q) < 0

it's true because p > q thus 2p - q > 0
and p < 2q thus p - 2q < 0


B = N - 2sqrt(N) = pq - 2sqrt(pq)

phi(N) < B  1 - (p + q) < - 2sqrt(pq)
 p + q - 2sqrt(pq) > 1
 [sqrt(p) - sqrt(q)]² > 1
 sqrt(p) - sqrt(q) > 1 (because p > q)

N >= 6 (for p = 3 and q = 2)
then p - q > 6^(1/4) > 1.5
p > q + 1.5
sqrt(p) > sqrt(q + 1.5) > sqrt(q) + sqrt(1.5) > sqrt(q) + 1

thus sqrt(p) - sqrt(q) > 1 and phi(N) < B

and

A < phi(N) < B


taken from yahoo


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 3, 2008)

hurrey, maths was easy but couldn't answer 2/3 questions.
had english now and it was easy too , it was about adverts and news articles.
tomorrow i have ict is gonna be the easiest gcse exams dont need to revise.


----------



## Calafas (Jun 3, 2008)

I had english today, it was about some woman having a go at kids today for wasting too many resources, then about a swede   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    And my history was easy, but by 3:00, after 3 and 3/4 hours of exams, my hand cramped well bad


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 3, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> If N = pq with p and q primes
> then phi(N) = (p - 1)(q - 1)
> 
> phi(N) = (p - 1)(q - 1) = pq + 1 - (p + q)
> ...


Cant remember having that in the exam o.o. Or was it?

Calafas, congrats. Painkillers?

I didnt find the english exam exam too hard.
And am not really worried about poetry, and section 2 of paper 2 will be piss easy, as it asks you to comment on something


----------



## Calafas (Jun 3, 2008)

That maths thing lost me   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    And nah, it'll get better soon enough    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the English poems will be easy....just boring as hell.  xP


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 3, 2008)

LoL, yah.

I hope they ask you the same question in part b of the poetry exam.
I did 2 mock, and in both of the mocks they asked you to write about old memory. One was about how it made you feel proud(I wrote about bubble makers, where I was 7 years old, lol)
And on the other mock it was about memory that made you feel sad.(And I wrote a bunch of em, as it was just a mock...)


----------



## Calafas (Jun 3, 2008)

If it asks me for any old memories or whatever, i'm gonna hafta b/s it, seeing as how i have a shit memory.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I hate writing about that stuff.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But oh well, no exams tomorra    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just hafta revise for English on Thrusday.   :/


----------



## leonheart_a (Jun 3, 2008)

Man that english exam was a bitch ¬.¬.
I officlally hate poetry even more. Your lucky your english was easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think my media paper should be good though


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 3, 2008)

Calafas said:
			
		

> If it asks me for any old memories or whatever, i'm gonna hafta b/s it, seeing as how i have a shit memory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just make it up man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The examiners are not gonna check your bio data. lol


----------



## Calafas (Jun 3, 2008)

The government has spies everywhere.

They might have some family home videos or something.   >.>


But yeah, I will    xD


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 3, 2008)

leonheart_a said:
			
		

> Man that english exam was a bitch ¬.¬.
> I officlally hate poetry even more. Your lucky your english was easy
> 
> 
> ...


Dont worry, the media will be easy.
Just quick(spend 2 minutes) gap and list before answering the question:

G enre
A udience
P urpose

L anguage
I nformation
S tyle
T one


----------

